# C_E's journey to ''Lean Land''...A Ds Melting Point experiment!



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2005)

So there u have it, my attempt at getting my lard ass to shrink with the help of Designer supp's Melting Point...Other supplements include whey and multis.

Current stats:
-Im 26 yrs old
-almost 5 foot 7 (5 foot 6 and 3 very important quarters!!)
-current weight as of this AM: 170 lbs
-bf is uncertain, but somewhere between 12 and 15%
-Personal bests, Big 3: (irrelevant, but Id like to see if I can manage to loose fat while retaining muscle and strenght)
Bench 265 X 4
Squat 525 X 4 (EDIT: its actually X 4, not X 5 , last time was august 2nd 2005 according to my logs!! My bad!)
Dead 360 X 5

Goals: 
Lowering bodyweight by approx 10 pounds to hit and stay at 160 but mostly
Lowering bodyfat, 10% would be mighty nice but 4 weeks is a short time!

Diet: 6-7 meals/day
Not gonna much below 2200 cals/daily, most days are gonna be around 2400 while maintenance is 2650-2700 for me. I already have a pretty steady and clean diet, so this should be fairly easy to keep up with.
50%pro
30% carbs
20% fat
1 cheat day /week

Cardio:
warmups and 1 HIIT session/week, unless fat loss totally plateaus, then increase

Training: 2 days on 1 day off, 2 bodyparts per day
Bis and hammies
calves and abs
tris and back
chest and quads
traps and shoulders

Supersetting , 6-10 reps per set, with a constant increase/adjustment in loads as necessary. 

I will be updating my gallery with recent pics and taking progress shots.


So I guess that sums it up.


Current pics, from sept 17th,pleas edont mind the lack of posing talent!!lol


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2005)

Sept 21st food:


7 am
1 scoop whey
1 small banana

10 am

100% ww pita bread
1 can tuna
1 tsp ff mayo
2 oz lf cheese

1 pm (very unusual choices here, was caught off gard by my wife<s BROWNIES!!! )
1 cup 1% milk
1 oz lf cheese
2 strawberries 
1 piece of her damn brownies!! what a great start!lol Took the rest to work to avoid fruther issues!

3 pm
whey shake

6:15 (1 hr before w/o)
4 oz chix boob
0.5 cup fresh green beans
1 small boiled tater
0.25 cup cottage
1 oz lf cheese
1 slixce 14 grain bread

7:15 w/o
Bis/Hams:
standing hammers(3X8) SS w/ SLDL (3X8)
Ez bar preachers (3X6) SS w/ lying leg curls (3 X 10)
Standing cable flex curls(never knew the actual name for these, one handle in each hand, in a double bi pose)(3X8) SS w/ seated leg curls (3X10)
Cable forehead curls 3 X to failure

8:30 pm
pwo shake

10 pm
1 can tuna


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

follow


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah should be interesting.  A Squat of 525 x 5


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Glad to see another journal by ya!!!  Where ya been haven't seen much of ya?  Then again I dont have the time to surf the other forumes either lol.

Best of luck to ya!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey DB!!! Good to ''see'' U!
Ive been roaming and browsing, but simply not doing much posting...
I hang out mostly at FC...

how are things going for you...I noticed it still says ''rehabing'' under ure avi!?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> A Squat of 525 x 5



That caught my eye, too.  Puts me to shame.

Good luck, Crazy!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> That caught my eye, too. Puts me to shame.
> 
> Good luck, Crazy!


Thanx man!!!

Remeber guyz, those are PB's, not the weight im pushing around daily in the gym!!lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Hey DB!!! Good to ''see'' U!
> Ive been roaming and browsing, but simply not doing much posting...
> I hang out mostly at FC...
> 
> how are things going for you...I noticed it still says ''rehabing'' under ure avi!?


At least your still around...always a plus to have an expeienced vet around here!  They are slim pickins.

Things are good I guess.  Yea tore my rotator cuff back in feb....so I took alot of time off then came back and started some light rehab.  Now I'm pretty much back into the full swing of things and start my next bulk next week!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck with the new plan, CE!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanx Pylon!!! Hopefully Ill manage to dig out my abs some time soon!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> At least your still around...always a plus to have an expeienced vet around here! They are slim pickins.
> 
> Things are good I guess. Yea tore my rotator cuff back in feb....so I took alot of time off then came back and started some light rehab. Now I'm pretty much back into the full swing of things and start my next bulk next week!!!


Ya I remembered the injury in the winter, didnt expect it to take that long to get better...that sux! Just went through ur journal...

I found there was a lot of crap with newer members here lately...With a little luck it was just a phase!lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ya I remembered the injury in the winter, didnt expect it to take that long to get better...that sux! Just went through ur journal...
> 
> I found there was a lot of crap with newer members here lately...With a little luck it was just a phase!lol


Yea it took a while but i think it was mostly me b/c I didn't wanna push it and re injure myself.  It paid off b/c my shoulder is much better and I have actually hit some PR's on it so I did something right.

yea there were alot of new people coming and going....just glad your back!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2005)

Is that squat freebar or on a machine?


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is that squat freebar or on a machine?


machine...


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2005)

sept 22nd

weight upon rising is holding steady at 170

food : 

7 am
0.5 cup cottage
1 cup cut strawberries

10:30
100 g chix boob w/ 1 tbsp salsa
100 g nf vanilla yogurt

11:30 workout, calves and abs
Ill elaborate later....

12:30
Homemade lasagna(ground chicken, spinach, cottage cheese, lf cheese ww pasta)

3:30 pm
protein bar (307 cals, 5 g fat, 6 g net carbs, 32 g protein)

6:30
3.5 oz pork roast(lean only, slowcooked)
0.25 cup boiled carrost
0.5 cup brown rice
1 oz lf cheese

10: pm
6 oz pork


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2005)

im bracing myself for my bf% results...just got home, purchased calipers....ugh!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> im bracing myself for my bf% results...just got home, purchased calipers....ugh!


 Come on, think positive!

 What kind of protein bar are you using?  The stats look good on them, and I have a hard time finding any worth eating.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Come on, think positive!
> 
> What kind of protein bar are you using? The stats look good on them, and I have a hard time finding any worth eating.


its Bio protein, MLO extreme low carb..Peanut butter crunch isthe flavor that I like...Its freaking yummy with decent stats...fat is 5 g tho, typo...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> its Bio protein, MLO extreme low carb..Peanut butter crunch isthe flavor that I like...Its freaking yummy with decent stats...fat is 5 g tho, typo...


 That's still not too bad.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's still not too bad. Thanks for the info.


Sure thing!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2005)

drumrolls not needed, bf is 14 fucking %...Ill be back right after I make myself throw up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> drumrolls not needed, bf is 14 fucking %...Ill be back right after I make myself throw up!


C'mon 14 isn't that bad!!!  For a female thats damn gooooood!!  Just think 90% of the population is 30%+


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> C'mon 14 isn't that bad!!! For a female thats damn gooooood!! Just think 90% of the population is 30%+


Oh that I know....90% f the population doesnt give a rats ass about their looks or health! I am very aware of my self image/esteem issues...

I guess its a two edged sword in the sense that its not that high of a bf%, but still I feel very soft...Yet, it doesnt give me much room to juggle things, coz if Im not competing, whats the point in lowering my bf to single digits, screwing my period/hormones etc...? At 14, I would need to get much stricter with my diet to keep loosing I guess....


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 23, 2005)

Sept 23rd


weight upon rising: 171 

7 am
1 scoop whey
0.25 cup blueberries
0.25 cup oats

10 am
2 oz lf cheese
apple

1 pm
1 cup cottage cheese
1 small banana

3pm
4 oz lean pork
I wont eat again until 6:30 pm...night out/concert tonite, no training....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I wont eat again until 6:30 pm...night out/concert tonite, no training....


 have fun!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

4 oz chix boob????????   

I'll have to remember that one...lmao...

I will be following your journal closely...I need some motivation to keep me in the gym!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 24, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Sept 23rd
> 
> 
> weight upon rising: 171
> ...


!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2005)

What dosing scheme you using for MP?


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 24, 2005)

6 caps/day
3 X 2 with main meals


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 24, 2005)

sept 24
weight upon rising steady at 171....

today is HIIT cardio day!! yippie!! NOT!

food:
10 am
2 hard cboiled eggs
2 slice 14 grain bread
0.25 cup cottage
0.25 cup blueberries


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 26, 2005)

Sept 26th

food:

7 am
1 scoop whey
1 med. banana
1 slice 14 grain bread

10 am
1 pita 100% ww pouch
1 can tuna
1.5 oz lf cheese
1 tsp mayo like dressing, fat free

1 pm
1 cup kashi go lean
0.5 cup 1 % milk

4pm
0.5 cup cottage
100 g yogurt

6:30 pm
4 oz lean beef roast, cubed
3.5 oz carrots boiled
1 small sweetpotato
1 oz lf cheese
0.25 cup cottage
1 slice 14 grain bread

off to the gym....

Chest and quads
Inc db press 3 X 10
squat 1 X 15 w/u set and 3 X 10
flat press 3 X 8
leg press 3 X 10
peck deck 12-10-10, ascending loads
leg ext 3 X 10
cable cross overs 3X to failure

9 pm: pwo shake


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2005)

Any commentary on the supplement yet?


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Any commentary on the supplement yet?


Its only been a short while, and I cant say that Ive seen much of a difference yet...Weight hasnt moved one bit..Ive been stuck at 169-171 for about 14 days now and thought that this would perhaps help me get passed it right away...

I dont want to rush and make a statement quite yet tho...Ill arm myself with patience...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2005)

Just so you know the MP will make you hold water.  I've been on it for 5 weeks now and I've seen some good results but I look soft and squishy where I should look harder by now.  I am definately retaining a lot of water.  So don't go by the scale, look in the mirror, you will notice after your first week that you will become leaner.  Make sure you get some stuff to combat the cramping that you will endure by your 3rd week.  It's bad and I mean REAL F'in BAD!  Potassium, cal/mag take lots of it and drink tons of water.  The lethargy, cramps and headaches are the sides that I've experienced.  I'm continuing for 3 more weeks and as much as I love the results, I can't wait to get off this stuff lol!  It's a great supp from what I notice so far.  I didn't start seeing results until my 3rd week.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats what I wanted to hear, any kind of commentary.. thanks ladies


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool thanks for the feedback Jodi


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just so you know the MP will make you hold water. I've been on it for 5 weeks now and I've seen some good results but I look soft and squishy where I should look harder by now. I am definately retaining a lot of water. So don't go by the scale, look in the mirror, you will notice after your first week that you will become leaner. Make sure you get some stuff to combat the cramping that you will endure by your 3rd week. It's bad and I mean REAL F'in BAD! Potassium, cal/mag take lots of it and drink tons of water. The lethargy, cramps and headaches are the sides that I've experienced. I'm continuing for 3 more weeks and as much as I love the results, I can't wait to get off this stuff lol! It's a great supp from what I notice so far. I didn't start seeing results until my 3rd week.


That is some awesome feedback Jodi! What is ur doseage? Ive just been using it for a week now, do find that I seem to retain water, didnt associate it to MP tho. Would u consider my calcium/magn intake is sufficient as I already supplement daily? Current h20 consumption is around 2-3 liters/day, should I increase this!? Thanx in advance Jodi!

Sept 27th

I have decided to post weight only about twice /week in an effort to liberate myself form my scale addiciton! 

food:

7 am
2 scoops whey
1 small banana
1 slice 14 grain bread

its 9:45 and I cant wait to eat!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





10:15
1 100%ww pita pouch
1.5 oz lean deli chicken breats slices
1.5 oz lf cheese
5 cucumber slices

1:15 pm
0.5 can tuna
1 small sweetpotato
1/3 cup cottage cheese

4pm
0.5 cup cottage
100 g yogourt

6:30 pm
1 med chix boob, broiled, w/bone
1 small baked potato
0.25 cup cottage
0.25 cup green beans
1 slice 14 grain bread
1 oz lf cheese

8 pm(hungry)
1 cup kashi go lean
0.5 cup milk

10:30 pm(yes, hungry again!)
0.5 cup cottage
100g yogurt

total cals were 2258, 49% pro, 35% carbs and 16% carbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good in here Crazy! I've been holding water also and didn't attribute it to the MP. I'm interested in Jodi's dosage as well. Thanks for that post Jodi!!

Your pics look great btw Crazy


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2005)

2-3L - Ummmm no   Try more like 5-6 Liters   Also, I'm taking about 8-10 99mg Potassium a day and double the normal cal/mag.  The cramping gets bad and when I say bad I mean BAD!  I thought I was paralyzed one day.  No joke either!  Many people stop using it because of the cramping.  I'm not giving in lol!  I started at 6caps per day and I'm now doing 8-9 caps.  I know it's alot but my metabolism sux.  So far in 5 weeks I've dropped about 6lbs.  May not sound like much to most but remember, I'm a little person  and 6lbs is a freaking lot to drop for me.  On a typical cut I average 1/2lb a week so this stuff has double my results and on top of it, I'm holding water so my guess would after dropping the water retention I've lost close to 10lbs.  Only time will tell.  I'm not coming off of it for a few more weeks so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 2-3L - Ummmm no  Try more like 5-6 Liters  Also, I'm taking about 8-10 99mg Potassium a day and double the normal cal/mag. The cramping gets bad and when I say bad I mean BAD! I thought I was paralyzed one day. No joke either! Many people stop using it because of the cramping. I'm not giving in lol! I started at 6caps per day and I'm now doing 8-9 caps. I know it's alot but my metabolism sux. So far in 5 weeks I've dropped about 6lbs. May not sound like much to most but remember, I'm a little person  and 6lbs is a freaking lot to drop for me. On a typical cut I average 1/2lb a week so this stuff has double my results and on top of it, I'm holding water so my guess would after dropping the water retention I've lost close to 10lbs. Only time will tell. I'm not coming off of it for a few more weeks so I'll keep you posted.


6 lbs sounds like a truckload if u ask me!! Thats like 1.25 pounds/week and as tiny and fit as u were to begin with...damn, Id kill for those kinds of results...

Doubling water intake is a breeze...I had been receiving conflicting info regarding this and have been going up and down regarding h20...


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 28, 2005)

sept 28th

weight upon rising: 175???????????????? My weight is going up! go figure! I dont really feel any softer ....I will be having my period any day now, this could be it....


food: 

7 am
2 scops whey
1 med. banana


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 29, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> sept 28th
> 
> weight upon rising: 175???????????????? My weight is going up! go figure! I dont really feel any softer ....I will be having my period any day now, this could be it....
> 
> ...


!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 29, 2005)

sept 29th

I freaked and weighed myself today again...

Down to 174, but man, I should be loosing....Cals are around 21-2300?????????6

I dunno if its MP, but I feel so lethargic...had to kick myself in the arse to train last night, but once I got there, intensity was awesome!


food

7 am

2 scoops whey
1 small banana
1 slice 14 grain bread

10 am
3 oz cubed roasted beef
1 small boiled tater
3 tbsp boiled carrost
100 g yogurt


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 29, 2005)

I have been like that everyday...

I feel like I am going to crawl into a hole during the morning...

But then I rally, and manage to get a decent WO later in the day...

Keep going CE... Unless you injure yourself, you are just getting tougher - 

*YOU CAN DO EET!*


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 29, 2005)

LMAO@ monkey!

For me its the opposite, I feel amazing in da AM, then the afternoon is a living hell...Ive tried to tweak what I eat accordingly, to avoid insulin spikes and such, but still, these last few days have been tough!
I also used to train a lot earlier in the day...Itll come together Im sure...but Im not liking this weight increase...after all, Im cutting, not bulking!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

a chick squatting 525lbs for 5 reps? damn!  I bet you whopp your bfs ass  good job


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

what is MP?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> So there u have it, my attempt at getting my lard ass to shrink with the help of Designer supp's Melting Point...Other supplements include whey and multis.
> 
> Current stats:
> -Im 26 yrs old
> ...




looks good whats your waist size?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2005)

CE no worries....the majority of that weight is probably water.  Do what jodi said and stay away from the scale.  You know how your body looks and reacts so just judge it by the mirror and keep kicking ass in the gym!!!  Results don't happen over night and if your taking MP which makes you hold a shit load of water then you know the scale will throw it all off.  Just wait till your done and once that water drops what the scale will say!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> CE no worries....the majority of that weight is probably water.  Do what jodi said and stay away from the scale.  You know how your body looks and reacts so just judge it by the mirror and keep kicking ass in the gym!!!  Results don't happen over night and if your taking MP which makes you hold a shit load of water then you know the scale will throw it all off.  Just wait till your done and once that water drops what the scale will say!



what is MP?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> what is MP?


melting point


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

DBs right, CE.  Don't sweat the scale.  How's the mirror treating you?  Your w/out look great!


----------



## W8Lady (Sep 29, 2005)

You are my inspiration!!!!! If you can do it, so can I. Thank you for posting your story for people like myself to read. I hope that I have as much determination as you do. Thank you...


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 30, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> looks good whats your waist size?


Thank you! 31 inch waist


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 30, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> sept 29th
> 
> I freaked and weighed myself today again...
> 
> ...


!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 30, 2005)

sept 30th

Thanx a lot for the ''positive reinforcement'' DB and Pylon!! Ive always struggled with the scale thing...
Today scale says: 172.5 I aint gonna weigh myself again until monday ...

Its weird, coz I see more definition, esp. in shoulders and abdominal region...go figure!

Didnt train last night, business meeting...

food:

8 am
1 cup kashi go lean 
0.5 cup 1% milk

10 am
1 100% ww pita pouch
2 oz lean chicken deli meat
1 oz lf cheese

1 pm

Labrada protein gold bar


4 pm
shake

7 pm
4.5 oz chix boob
sweetpotato, small
0.5 cup cottage
1 slice 14 grain bread


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 30, 2005)

W8Lady said:
			
		

> You are my inspiration!!!!! If you can do it, so can I. Thank you for posting your story for people like myself to read. I hope that I have as much determination as you do. Thank you...


Thank you very very much..Such comments give me so much ammo and motivation!!

It is possible, many peoples on IM have taken control of their lives and health and turned things around! It aint easy, and sometimes it down right hell, but so worth it!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> sept 30th
> 
> Thanx a lot for the ''positive reinforcement'' DB and Pylon!! Ive always struggled with the scale thing...
> Today scale says: 172.5 I aint gonna weigh myself again until monday ...
> ...



Water retention from mp.  I told you, use the mirror, not the scale


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 30, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Water retention from mp. I told you, use the mirror, not the scale


I knowwwwwwww!!! Damn, its such an ongoing issue!!! Every day I tell myself Ill just throw it out...But Id be out $50 coz Id just get a new one right away! Its like an addicton!

About the water retention thing, I can handle that  (cant be worst than M1t!lol) but I wonder why my weight went so darn high and is now SLOWLY coming back down...related?? How long did u stick with 6 caps/day before u bumped dosage?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2005)

I only did 1.5 weeks of 6 caps.  Then I went to 8 and now I'm on 9.  I was going to stop this week but TP suggested I continue until after the Vegas Bingfest


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 1, 2005)

Oct 1st (oh my thats scary)

didnt train last night, so two days in a row this week, first time in a while this happens...no panic, Ill train Sat and Sunday and be fine! 

food

8 am(pre w/o meal)
2 scoops whey
1 small banana
100 g yogurt


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2005)

You will probably get pretty lethargic from the MP.  I'd suggest a stimulant.  Trust me, you are going to need it.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You will probably get pretty lethargic from the MP. I'd suggest a stimulant. Trust me, you are going to need it.


perhaps an EC stack?


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 2, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Oct 1st (oh my thats scary)
> 
> didnt train last night, so two days in a row this week, first time in a while this happens...no panic, Ill train Sat and Sunday and be fine! Today is cheat day!
> 
> ...


!


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 2, 2005)

Oct 2nd


Kept cheating within reasonable range yesterday, but I did have a big huge ass steak..just lean red meat, but 11 oz of it!!! yummy as hell!

food today

9 am

0.5 cup cottage 
1 small aple
0.25 cup raw oatd
1 packet splenda
nuke all of the above and voila, breakfast!

Off to the gym for bis and hammies!

9:45 workout
machine preachers 3x10
SLDL 3 x 8
seated alt. db curls 3 x 8 
lying leg curls 3 x 10
bb curls 3 X 6
seated leg curls 3 x 10
high pulley bi curl 3 X failure
cable forehead curls 3 X failure

10:45 muscle milks pwo shake

1:30 pm
burger
sweetpotato fries


4 pm
homemade hi protein bagel


7 pm
5 oz chix
1 small baked tater
1 cup boiled cauliflower
1 slice 14 grain bread


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You will probably get pretty lethargic from the MP.  I'd suggest a stimulant.  Trust me, you are going to need it.


OMG Yes!!!! The cramps and lethargy started for me about 4 days ago. I'm stopping the MP because I can handle the cramps but the lethargy is killing me and it's affecting my work and my w/o's. Hang in there Crazy, your doing great.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> OMG Yes!!!! The cramps and lethargy started for me about 4 days ago. I'm stopping the MP because I can handle the cramps but the lethargy is killing me and it's affecting my work and my w/o's. Hang in there Crazy, your doing great.


Ive had some cramping, which Ive been associating with PMS...I never (or seldom) have PMS cramps but I assumed...If they are MP related, I can stand it, but Ill admit feeling this exhausted is no fun!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh Rocco you are giving in.  Come on now, I'm going on my 7th week and I take more caps than most guys do.  You can handle it.  Get some stimulant and you'll be fine.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 3, 2005)

Oct 3rd

weight 173.5

food: 
7 am 
2 scoops whey
1 small banana
1 homemade hi pro bagel

10 am
1 cup brown rice
0.25 cup black beans
10 med shrimp, cooked in ex. virgin olive oil W/
chopped redbell peppers
parsley

2 pm
lo carb hi pro bar (280 cals, 30 pro, 8 fat, 2.5 net carbs)

4 pm

lo carb protein shake (160 cals, 4 carbs, 30 pro)

6:30 pm

1 cup diced lean pork roast
 1 small boiled potato
1 cup boiled carrots
2 slices 6 grain bread
1 oz lf cheese


10 pm
1 cup kashi go lean(fiber intake effort to counter (lack of) bowel movement issue)
0.5 cup 1% milk
0.5 cup


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 4, 2005)

Oct 4th


food

7 am

2 scoops whey
1 small banana

10 am
1 small chix boob
1 cup brown rice
0.25 cup black beans

11:30
small nectarine

2 pm
lo carb protein bar

6 pm
4.5 oz lean staek bbqed
1 nuked potato
1.5 cup green beans
2 slice 6 grain bread(150 cals, 7 pro, 24 carbs, 4 fat)

7 PM WORKOUT
back N tris
Cable V handle rows 3 X 10
pushdowns 3 X 10
V handle pull downs 3 X 10
overhead db extension 3 X 10
B/O bb rows 3 X 8
Skull crishers 3 X 6
giant sets:
wide grip pulldowns + front pulldowns + rope pushdowns 3 X to failure for each exercise..I had a wiked mind-muscle connection last night, very good w/o!

8:30 chocolate muscle milk



10 pm
2 slices 6 grain bread (for fiber, coz a girl's gotta go...badddddddddddddd)


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Oct 4th
> 
> 
> food
> ...



is this a cup of uncooked brown rice or cooked brown rice?


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 5, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> is this a cup of uncooked brown rice or cooked brown rice?


cooked of course!


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 5, 2005)

oct 5th

food:

7 am
2 scoops whey
0.5 cup raspberries, frozen

10:30 am
1 cup diced roasted pork, lean
5 baby carrots, sliced boiled
0.5 small boiled tater
1 cup green beans
0.5 cup cottage

2 pm
BioX Xtreme protein bar

5 pm
HIIT!!! ugh!

5:30 pm
1.5 cup ww pasta
0.25 cup lean ground beef w/ chopped onion, celery, pepper, black beans and tomato juice

9 pm

1 cup kashi go lean
0.5 cup 1% milk
100 g yogurt


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 6, 2005)

Oct 6th


weight 171.5


food

7 am

2 scoops whey
0.33 cup raspberries
1 slice 6 grain bread

10 am
1 cup brown rice
0.25 cup black beans
1 can drained tuna

1 pm
bio X protein bar

5 pm pear


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2005)

any further update on cramps, bloating.  how you look in the mirror?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh Rocco you are giving in.  Come on now, I'm going on my 7th week and I take more caps than most guys do.  You can handle it.  Get some stimulant and you'll be fine.


With my 13 hour days and then trying to fit in training it's not happening. Plus I've got my next comp on Nov 5 and the MP was negatively affecting my training. I was taking ECY but it didn't touch my lethargy. Your just a beast Jodi!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> any further update on cramps, bloating. how you look in the mirror?


well, I dealt with severe constipation, dunno if its MP related or not, but Im a daily "pooper" and nothing for almost 5 full days...I was going crazy with the cramping plus my weight was just WAY up there...Finally came to an end after loads of fiber + water intake, weight dropped 5 # in 24 hours and while I have gone down form my original weight, I somehow feel/look leaner...I think I may see more def. in front delts, legs and lower abdominal region...But Im an aweful self-judge....

Lethargy is still plaguing me tho...Threw in EC 2 X/day and it helps in the morning but afternoons are rough still...

I look like this in the mirror: LOL


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 7, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Oct 6th
> 
> 
> weight 171.5
> ...


!


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 7, 2005)

Oct 7th


weight 169.5

food

7 am
2 scoops muscle milk

10 am
0.5 cup raw spinach
1 can tuna
1 med. geeen apple
1.5 tbsp walnuts
2 tbsp x virgin olive oil w garlic and lemon pepper
0.5 cucumber


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Oct 7th
> 
> 
> weight 169.5
> ...


   weights going down very nice!  Hows MP treating ya?


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> weights going down very nice! Hows MP treating ya?


Better now...Digestive issues and lethargy ...Stomach is fine now but damn Im tired all the time..I go to bed at 9 pm, which is about 2 hrs earlier than what Im used to! Intensity in the gym is great tho....Weight isnt down by much, but I def feel leaner...Cant wait to check bf after this!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Better now...Digestive issues and lethargy ...Stomach is fine now but damn Im tired all the time..I go to bed at 9 pm, which is about 2 hrs earlier than what Im used to! Intensity in the gym is great tho....Weight isnt down by much, but I def feel leaner...Cant wait to check bf after this!


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 11, 2005)

Oct 11


weight 175.5

MORE digestive issues..constipation again!! this sux . baddddddddddddddd 4 days now....Im in pain and going crazy..Or should I say crazier!

I didnt train for 3 days, after hurting myself during chest on Friday...Ice and rest have mad eit all better and Im ready for shoulders and traps tonite...


food

7 am
2 scoops whey
1 small banana

10 am
0.5 cup cottage
0.25 cup raspberries

11 am
1 cup brown rice
1 can tuna
0.25 cup red kidney beans


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't think it's the MP.  I have IBS with constipation for years now and the MP actually has seemed to help matters   not make them worse.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 14, 2005)

oct 14th

Couldnt post for a few days, work blocked my access and internet was down at home OH JOY!


Well, Im done with the MP, weight is at 171, hasnt moved...
However, in poses like a side tri ,a lot more striation is showing in delts and calves are also looking more defined...and theyve been a problem area/laggin body part for a while...

Ill be testing bf% and taking photos this week end...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

. . . . . . 

OK this weekend is here but theres no bf% or pics!!!  Get a move on it lil doggy   Good work on the striations!  Those are a good sign of you did something right!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2005)

I put MP to the ultimate test this weekend   I always say that I'm not going to step on the scale after a pigout weekend like the one in Vegas this weekend but I did anyway and I did it at night too.  I was expecting a much much higher number.  I am EXTREMELY impressed by this product.  I ATE ALOT and these girls and guys that went to the O this weekend can contest to that.  Well, weighing myself at night I only put on 5lbs and I know that's all water.  I guesstimate that come the middle of this week with a clean diet, I will be back to 120


----------

